# Sims3 installiert nicht fertig



## Neumi (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bei der installation von Sims3 bleibt die instalation bei ca. 95% stehen und es passiert gar nix meh was kann ich da machen habe es schon 10 mal oder so probiert und auch mal ne ganze nacht laufen lassen nix geht.


----------

